# Probleme mit neuem Baselayout/world-Update [solved]

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

seit dem ich das neue Baselayout 1.12.10-r5 habe, wird der net-Service immer gestartet. Diesen brauch ich aber gar nicht, da ich den NetworkManager nutze.

Rauswerfen kann ich ihn aber auch nicht:

```
roadrunner manuel # rc-update del net

 * 'net' not found in any of the specified runlevels

roadrunner manuel # rc-update del net.eth0

 * 'net.eth0' not found in any of the specified runlevels

roadrunner manuel # rc-update del net.ath0

 * 'net.ath0' not found in any of the specified runlevels

```

Hier läuft doch irgendwas falsch - aber was?

Des weiteren läuft emerge -NaDuv world nicht mehr:

```
emerge -NaDuv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'net-irc/konversation-1.0.1-r1', 'nomerge')

('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-0.7_p20070327-r2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-text/kbibtex-0.1.5-r2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/kerry-0.2.1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kgpg-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/konsole-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/kima-0.7.4', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig-0.6.0', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kppp-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p3', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/khexedit-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kicker-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/yakuake-2.7.5', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-2.2.2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/quanta-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kfind-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-themes/baghira-0.8', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta1-r2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 ist nicht installiert - aber wieso brauch konversation unbedingt x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 und kann nicht auch x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 nutzen?

Danke für Tipps

Manuel

----------

## mastacloak

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> seit dem ich das neue Baselayout 1.12.10-r5 habe, wird der net-Service immer gestartet. Diesen brauch ich aber gar nicht, da ich den NetworkManager nutze.
> 
> Rauswerfen kann ich ihn aber auch nicht:
> ...

 

Du hast Dir eventuell Deine Konfiguration in /etc/conf.d beim baselayout etc_update überschreiben. Schau Dir mal die Datei

```
/etc/conf.d/rc
```

an.

Suche darin nach

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES
```

Standardmäßig wird hier beim etc_update nichts stehen, vorher stand bei Dir vermutlich

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"
```

Damit wird der net-Service nicht automatisch gestartet, wenn eine Netzwerkkarte gefunden wurde.

Grüße

----------

## Carlo

 *manuels wrote:*   

> aber wieso brauch konversation unbedingt x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3

 

Das mußt du dich selber fragen. Ein Ebuild net-irc/konversation-1.0.1-r1 ist im Repository nicht (mehr) vorhanden.

----------

## manuels

hmm, das mit der /etc/conf.d/rc ist aber neu, oder.

emerge -C konversation hat das andere Problem gelöst.

Danke!

----------

## mastacloak

 *manuels wrote:*   

> hmm, das mit der /etc/conf.d/rc ist aber neu, oder.
> 
> 

 

Also bei mir steht das mindestens seit August 2007 drin. Gibt es also schon 'ne Weile.

Gruß.

----------

